# prime rib rub anyone??



## uga fan (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi guys, I am new to this forum but have found lots of useful information so far!!  I am planning on smoking a rib roast this weekend for about 12 ppl.  I am trying to work up a dry rub that I can help season the meat without overpowering and ruining the taste..  Fresh cracked pepper and salt, some garlic immediately come to mind.  But what are some other herbs that I should add in??


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 8, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!

We just coat it with olive oil then dust with Montreal Steak Seasoning.

If want to keep it really simple just salt & pepper is good.

Prime rib is such a good cut, you really don't need much seasoning.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 8, 2011)

Other than what you have listed the only other thing I use on Prime Rib is Rosemary and sometimes I use it and other times not


----------



## jak757 (Sep 8, 2011)

I've been using salt & fresh cracked pepper, granulated garlic and celery seeds (seeds not salt).  The celery seeds I think go great with beef.  It's a simple rub, but very flavorful.  Another thing I think is important -- buy good seasonings.  I buy high quality spices and herbs, and while it costs a bit more, to me it's worth it.  Just smell the difference between what you get in a grocery store, and what you get from a spice shop.  It's amazing.  You are cooking an excellent cut of meat -- it's worth a bit more to put quality seasonings on it.


----------



## venture (Sep 8, 2011)

That is a great cut of meat.  Simpler is better.  We like salt, pepper, garlic and maybe some onion.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## uga fan (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions!!  I picked up a small roast last night as an experimental smoke for tonight, guest are coming Saturday..  I have it rubbed now with some chopped fresh garlic(pressed into the meat) then fresh cracked salt/pepper..  I caught the meat on sale for $5.99/pound, which I thought was super!! As far as spices go, yes I totally agree!!  I try to use the fresh herbs and chop them myself even tho they cost more..  This is an awesome forum and I can't wait to post pics tonight!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 9, 2011)

Venture said:


> That is a great cut of meat.  Simpler is better.  We like salt, pepper, garlic and maybe some onion.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


Venture rub X 2

Sounds like you got a good rub on it, UGA

Can't wait to see the pics you can't wait to post !!!!







Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 9, 2011)

Looking forward to your pics!


----------



## alelover (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm with Merv on this one. SPOG is all you need.


----------



## teeznuts (Sep 9, 2011)

Whenever I'm in a pickle or just plain lazy...................


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## uga fan (Sep 9, 2011)

Ok the test roast is on now and it smells delicious!!  Water pan full of apple juice with a few cloves of garlic for some aroma..  
I am peeling golf ball sized white potatoes to be brushed with olive oil and sprinkled with rosemary and thyme.  Those will be cooked in the smoker as well.  And the lobster tails will go on last!!  How do I upload the pictures from my phone onto this post?


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 9, 2011)

Lobster Tails Too?!?!?!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That just aint right !!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And I just had half a hoagie!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## chef willie (Sep 9, 2011)

Lobster tails?? AND prime rib.....this newbie is ROCKIN'


----------



## venture (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah, Teez, us Central Cali guys love our Pappy's, don't we?  If it had been tri tip, I might have thought of that.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## scooper (Sep 9, 2011)

JAK757 said:


> Another thing I think is important -- buy good seasonings.  I buy high quality spices and herbs, and while it costs a bit more, to me it's worth it.  Just smell the difference between what you get in a grocery store, and what you get from a spice shop.  It's amazing.  You are cooking an excellent cut of meat -- it's worth a bit more to put quality seasonings on it.


Absolutely!  I concur 100%.  I get mine from Savory Spice Shop, and the difference is incredible.


----------



## raymo76 (Sep 9, 2011)

Man sounds delicious.


----------



## uga fan (Sep 9, 2011)

Ok, the roast is off and OMG its delicious!!  I used some fresh cut oak instead of all charcoal... Still trying to figure out how to post pics!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 10, 2011)

I hope you get it figured out soon!

The suspense is killing me!


----------



## slownlow (Sep 10, 2011)

waiting for the pics.


----------



## uga fan (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## uga fan (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## uga fan (Sep 10, 2011)

ok i finally got the pics uploaded!!  They are now waiting to be approved by a moderator, since i am new to the forum...  Now time to fire up the smoker for the two rib roasts!!  They were embedded with garlic, then rubbed with salt, pepper, thyme and rosemary..


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 10, 2011)

Can't wait to see them!


----------



## uga fan (Sep 10, 2011)

Not sure why it hasn't posted the pics yet..  They are showing up in my album...


----------



## uga fan (Sep 11, 2011)

Finally, the pics are up!!  The roasts were delicious, thanks everyone for your help!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 11, 2011)

Very Nice Uga !!!!!

I can tell by looking at the pics, no knife needed & it melts in your mouth!!!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## uga fan (Sep 11, 2011)

You are correct Bear!!  The 4 pound test roast came out at a perfect rare-medium rare.. The two 7 pound roasts seem to cook much faster than I had anticipated..  I pulled them off the heat and wrapped them in foil until our guests arrived.  They held around medium but the tenderness and amount of juice more than overcompensated for them being cooked a little long..  I have had this problem last time I did multiple butts as well..  Is it common for larger cooks to hold more heat and cook faster?


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 11, 2011)

UGA Fan said:


> You are correct Bear!! The 4 pound test roast came out at a perfect rare-medium rare.. The two 7 pound roasts seem to cook much faster than I had anticipated.. I pulled them off the heat and wrapped them in foil until our guests arrived. They held around medium but the tenderness and amount of juice more than overcompensated for them being cooked a little long.. I have had this problem last time I did multiple butts as well.. Is it common for larger cooks to hold more heat and cook faster?


I wouldn't think so, but many other guys do bigger smokes than I do. Maybe some will chime in.

Bear


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 11, 2011)

Looks like you pulled off a great smoke. Congrats and many more great smokes in your future


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 12, 2011)

The prime rib looks perfect!


----------



## roller (Sep 12, 2011)

I use my cell phone and send them to my email addy then load them in my computer then just click on to the icon in the reply box and follow the instructions...good luck...Looks like you did a real good job....I can just taste some of that !


----------



## uga fan (Sep 12, 2011)

Roller that's the way I did mine too..  I hardly ever use a computer, everything I do is through my phone.  I wonder why they don't have the image upload on the mobile format??


----------

